# My laptop is running slow when plugged in, but runs fine off of battery power



## Aidan_A (Jul 12, 2015)

So just like the title says, when plugged into the adapter, my computer runs slow/lags, but on battery power, it runs much better. I've tried many things, and have read many other forums. I just want to find an actual solution. I've done many of the obvious "fixes," such as updated drivers, modifying power plan, and viewing task manager.

On task manager, I've observed that while charging, my laptop uses more CPU than on battery for things like task manager, or the system itself. Which then hinders programs while charging that use CPU primarily, making them run slower. While on battery power, the programs I use have more CPU space available, so they run faster. 

Another thing, sometimes I find, not always, if my laptop is at 100% and charging, it doesn't lag. 

I've also tried removing my battery and plugging in the charger into the laptop, and running straight off of that, it ran slowly 2/3 times i attempted it.

Theories: My charger is flawed in some way, My battery is flawed in some way, a fan problem.

HP Pavilion HP Notebook PC
15-p100dx
4thgen intel core i7-4510U Processor 2.0 ghz
750gb hard drive
6gb ram
Windows 8.1

Please Help :smile:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

My guess would be thermal throttling when connected to mains power due to the CPU running faster and using more power, therefore creating more heat.
No doubt you have changed the power plan to performance in an attempt to speed things up, which will have the opposite affect if it is running hot.
Make sure the vents are clean and clear, and the fan is running correctly, boot in to the BIOS and see if temperatures are reported there, or use software such as HWInfo to monitor them.


----------

